# A full restoration?



## Tamper84 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been thinking. When someone is selling a machine as completely restored, what would you think should of been done? A tear down with new bearings/gaskets/paint? Or should that include new scrapping? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## icore3user (Aug 25, 2013)

to me a full restore would include new scraping ( if needed ), and thus a a justifiable price increase 

- Al


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 25, 2013)

Do most of these machines manufacturers have them painted when assembled or did they paint then assemble?  Just curious.  Tim


----------



## Richard King (Aug 26, 2013)

In the majority of the factories (I am estimating close to 200) I have taught at in Taiwan paint the machine before they scrape on the major components like the base, saddle and table after it has been ground and Turcite / Rulon applied and only needs to be scraped or linear ways installed.   They may mask the painted surface that is next to area they will scrape.  If they do scuff the paint in a few areas the touch it up.  Many of the used machinery dealers do a "Chicago Job" or Camouflage the machine with a cut and flake on the ways and a paint job to make old worn machines look like new.  This is why I always suggest to buy a unpainted used machine from a dealer or run the machine and cut some material if it is painted.   Rich


----------



## Bebop (Aug 26, 2013)

Richard King said:


> Many of the used machinery dealers do a "Chicago Job" or Camouflage the machine with a cut and flake on the ways and a paint job to make old worn machines look like new.  This is why I always suggest to buy a unpainted used machine from a dealer or run the machine and cut some material if it is painted.   Rich



And stear clear of machines that have had parts scrubed bright with ScotchBrite as seen so offten on Ebay machine's.
Don


----------

